# فحص و علاج وحدات التبريد المنزلي و التجاري ( الثلاجات المنزلية)



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (6 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم هذا جزء من كتابي المسمي :المرشد العملي في صيانة أجهزة التبريد المنزلي و التجاري و وحدات التكببف 
 من واقع خبرة عملية - ارجو تثبيته و جزاكم الله خيرا
، و هو الفصل الناسع من الكتاب ، و أنا اخترته لانه لايشمل مخططات توضيحة ذكرت في مواضع اخري من الكتاب و انا لا اجيد نقلها لكم بل أجهل ذلك، والكتاب مسجل برقم ايداع قانوني
و كانت طبعته التجريبية العام 1992م ، و اسمحوا لي أن أقتبس بعضا من مقدمة الكتاب فكلنا في البداية هذا المهندس 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله الذي هدانا لهذا و ما كنا لنهتدي لولا أن هدانا الله - صدق الله العظيم
..... و يظل النسان بتعلم ويجتهد حتي ينتهي به العمر ، و لا تكبر حتي و لوكان المعلم في أول عهده بالشئ ، حتي لو كانت المعلومة أصغر من أن  يعيرها أحد اهتمام ........كان أول ماواجهنيالهوة العميقة بين العلم و التطبيق في النواحي العملية ... قرأت ... و قرأت لكن الخوف كان يتملكني أن أجرب .. و أن أكتسب خبرة دون خسائر ، و كان من الصعب علي أن أكون دخيلا على أهل المهنة الذين لفظوني بأدب جم ... ثم أتوني بعد أن نافستهم و أتتني أخطائهم ، يسألون .. و أفاض الله علي من فضله .. و لست أدعي الكمال ففوق كل ذي علم عليم ، فمن الوملاء من سبقوني في هذا المجال .... و أشكر لهم فضل السبق و أنهم علموني .... و لقد حرصت على أن يكتسب القارئ ما اكتسبته من مهاراتعملية و تفكيرية لا تجعله حائرا أمام العطل أو يتلقى اجابة من ماكر يمكر به 
و يهمنا في هذا المقام تعود القائم بالاصلاح على التفكير الهادئ و النتسلسل المنطقي الذي بحعله بصل الي تشخيص سليم و بالتالي حل افضل و لا يجلب له الخسارة ولا لعميله و كذلك الحرص على معرفة لغة السوق والمفردات النتداولة بين اهل المهنة 
.......
والله أسأل ان أكون قد و فقت و نلت رضاه من خلال هذا العمل كعلم ينتفع به 

وآسف ان كنت قد اطلت الاقتباس و أرجو ألا أواجه بأن عدد الكلمات نحدود كما حدث من قبل

فحص و علاج وحدات التبريد المنزلي و التجاري ​أولا ضعف التبريد من انعدامه :​
المظاهر الدالة عليه :​
اذا ما تحسست المكثف وجدته باردا​
انخفاض صوت الضاغط​
بقياس سحب محرك الضاغط اثناء تشغيله تجد ان الامبير المسحوب أقل بكثير من المقنن له عند الحمل الكامل fla بمقدار أقل من ثلثي هذه القيمة المقننة​
انخفاض صوت دخول الفريون ( وسيط التبريد ) او انعدامه في المبخر ( الفريزر في الثلاجة أو ملف التبريد في المكيف )​
​
أسباب ضعف التبريد أو انعدامه :​
وحود تسرب بطئ لشحنة الفريون​
توقف الضاغط أو حدوث خلل وظيفي به​
خلل في وظيفة الثرموستات​
انسداد في أحد مسارات وسيط التبريد ( الفريون )​

طرق العلاج​
وجود تسرب بطئ للشحنة :​
أعراضه :​
تتقلص المساحة المغطاه بالصقيع من الفريزر تدر يجيا بمرور الوقت : ربما ساعات و ربما أيام و يصير سطح المبخر مغطي بقطرات مياه ، هذا في المبخرات المسطحة مثل فريزر الثلاجة العادية و نفس الشي يحدث مع ملفات التبريد بيتما يظل الضاغط يعمل حتي يأتي وقت يعجز فيه الثرموستات عن القيام بعمله​
الي لقاء لنكمل باذن الله و رمضان كريم ، و ارجو من اصحاب الاسئلة الغير عاجلة الصبر حتي أنقل لهم هذا الفصل ربما لا تجد شيئا تسأل عنه​


----------



## power2000sa (7 سبتمبر 2009)

* شكرا أخي الكريم على هذه المشاركة الرائعة .*


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*استكمال موضوع فحص و علاج وحدات التبريد*

1- وجود تسرب بطئ لشحنة وسيط التبريد​اعراضه : تجد أن سطح المبخر ( الفريزر ) تتقلص المساحة المغطاة منه بالصقيع حتي تنعدم رغم استمرار دوران الضاغط : و يصير سطحه مغطي بقطرات من المياه المتكاثفه على سطحه ، و هذا العرض لا يحدث لحظيا و انما تلاحظ تطوره بمرور الوقت ، بينما يعمل الضاغط حتي ياتي وقت يعجز الثرموستات عن القيام بعمله نتيجة لتسرب الشحنة و بالتالي انعدام التبريد أو نتيجة لان الثرموستات نفسه اصابه الكسل فاصبح لا يعمل الا اذا خبطت على بدنه ( أي بيعلق ) ويستغرق حدوث هذه الظاهرة بين اسبوع و شهر من بداية حدوث التسرب و حسب اتساع الثقب المتسبب بالتسرب و هل الثقب في ماسورة مدفونه بالفوم المحقون ام لا أو يكون الثقب مغلف بالكاوتشوك . 
و يتوقع أن يكون الثقب بأحد أجناب الفريزرأو في ماسورة الراجع الالمنيوم الراجعة من الفريزر ، أو بمواسير المكثف الرئيسي أو بمواسير المكثف الاضاقية ، أو بمواسير تدفئة أجناب الثلاجة التي هي امتداد لمواسير المكثف ، و أخيرا كسر أو شرخ في أحد مواضع اللحامات 

خطوات تحديد مكان التسرب leak ( التنفيس ) ​​1- افصل خط الراجع الي الضاغط والحم وصلة شحن في الضاغط وأخري في الماسورة المفصولة 
2- ادفع الهواء المضغوط أو النيتروجين في مواسير الفريون 

ونستكمل لاحقا


----------



## mech_mahmoud (11 سبتمبر 2010)

يعطيك العافيه 
شرح رائع ومميز 
يا ريت تستكمل الموضوع عشان انا محتاجه جداا


----------



## hamadalx (11 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير .... فعلا مجهودات تستحق كل الشكر والتقدير لأستاذنا العزيز/ مهندس صبرى سعيد ... وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لمروركم ، انا الحقيقة وجدت زملاء آخرين لهم خبرة جيدة يضعونها بين ايدي اخوانهم مشكورين
و انا نسيت الموضوع لأنه لم يظهر من زمن ،الي أن وجدت سؤال لزميلنا المتميزالمجتهد رائد حمامرة ثم وجدت اليوم تعليق زميلنا المهندس محمود ثم المهندس حمادة الأعزاء علي نفسي
و لنكمل بعد الاعتماد على الله
 و هي فرصة لاعادة صياغة ماكتبته عام 1985 م
و استعيد ذكريات صاحبت اعمال الصيانة التي كنت اقوم بها " 
فبينما كنت اسجل الحالة و كيف توصلت لها كان ابني شريف بصحبتي و كان عمره اربعة سنوات و كانت شقاوة الاطفال فيه وكنت حذرته بالابتعاد عن مكان العمل لكني وجدته يصرخ فقد امسك بالماسورة التي لحمتها للتو ولولا اني قد قمت بتبريدها بعد اللحام لأكلت اصبعه - الحمد لله

 بعد ان يتم تركيب عداد قياس ضغط على وصلة الشحن الملحومة في نهاية خط الراجع 
من ماسورة سحب ضغط الضاغط يتم دفع الهواء المضغوط او النيتروجين المضغوط و يتم تتبع اللحامات و قراءة العداد فاذا لم يحدث هبوط لقراءة العداد ولم يتم العثور على نقطة لحام غير جيدة ، يتم عمل تفريغ لمسارات الفريون و اعادة شحن الفريون
اذا وجدت انه لا زال التنفيس مستمر ، يتم فصل المكثف عن المبخر اي نقص الفلتر المجفف مع ترك الكابيلري ملحومة في نهاية الفلتر المجفف و بالتالي فهي لازالت موصولة بالفريزر 

ركب وصلة شحن في بداية الفلتر ووصلها بضاغط التفريغ و الضغط - و هو في العادة يكون ضاغط مستعمل قدرة محركه 1/5 حصان - وفي حالة وجود اسطوانة نيتروجين مضغوط لا حاجة للضاغط الا عند اجراء التفريغ ، لايزال عداد قياس الضغط موصول بنهاية ماسورة الراجع القادمة من الفريزر 
اضغط مسارات الفريزر بالهواء أو النيتروجين و تتبع الفريزر من الداخل بالإنصات لاندفاع الهواء من الثقب المتوقع فيه ، فاذا لم تجد صوت فاصبر نصف ساعة و تتبع قراءة العداد فاذا وجدتها تهبط فهذا يعني انه لابد من وجود ثقب يصعب الوصول اليه و بالتالي : اذا كان الفريزر صندوقي مسطح مدفون في الفوم العازل و المصنوع من الصاج المحاط بمواسير صلب ، فلابد من الغائه تماما و زرع آخر داخله و يصنع من الامنيوم المحاط بمواسير النحاس ، و اذا كان مصنوع من رقائق الالمنيوم الحاضنة لانتفاخات و مسارات الفيون فيتم نزعه خارج الكابينة ان كان العازل عبارة عن الواح فوم - اما اذا كان الفوم محقون فيتم تصنيع آخر و زرعه داخل الفربزر المعطوب 
الفريزر الذي يمكن نزعه يتم لحام منطقة التسرب بالفافون و اعواد الالمنيوم و يكون اللحام بالأوكسي بوتاجاز ، و يوجد متخصصون لحام هذه الفريزرات و يقومون باستبدال الكابيلري و ماسورة الراجع الألمنيوم بأخري من النحاس 
فاذا كنت من سكان القاهرة فان شارع درب المبلات هو الأنسب لعملية الاصلاح 
اما الفريزر الصعب نزعه فيتم عمل صندوق من صفائح الألمنيوم سمك 0,7 ملليمتر و احاطته بمواسير من النحاس قطر 3/8 بوصة و يتم تثبيت المواسير بجدران الصندوق بواسطة اقفزة من الالمنيوم و البرشام بحيث تصبح ملامسة تماما لسطح الصندوق من الخارج و بمسافة بينية 8 سنتيمتر 
ولا بد من مراعاة الجماليات في حواف الصندوق 

اذا كان الفريزر غير معطوب فلابد من فحص مواسير المكثف بعد فصله كما سبق و شرحنا 
يتم ضغط المكثف بالهواء ووضعه في حوض به ماء و لا نتعجل النتيجة ة وعلينا ان نتتبع أي فقاعات هوائية خاصة عند نقط التحام المواسير مع الزعانف و عند الكيعان و في حالة وجود هذه الفقاعات ولو ضعيفة فلابد من استبدال المكثف بالكامل ، و الفقاعات ستظهر على ازمنة و ليست متتابعة الا اذا كان الثقب متسع و هذه المواضع المحتملة لوجود الثقوب هي التي تتسبب في انه بعد عملية الشحن تجد الثلاجة تعمل بكفاءة لمدة معينة ثم يتضاءل التبريد حتي يتلاشي و يحتار في تشخيص السبب اي فني او مهندس 
و لنا لقاء باذن الله 
و كل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## mech_mahmoud (12 سبتمبر 2010)

وانت بالف خير 
اسلوب مميز من شخص مميز
نحن بانتظار المزيد 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (12 سبتمبر 2010)

كل عام وانت بخير 
الله ينور عليك دائما مواضيعك مميزه


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 سبتمبر 2010)

فحص واصلاح الثلاجة المنزلية :
المعدات اللازمة :


طلمبة تفريغ ( فاكيوم بامب vacuum pump ) او ضاغط ثلاجة 1/5 أو 1/3 حصان
وصلتي شحن
عداد قياس ضغط 250 ر ب م مع المحبس (الصمام )
لمبة لحام بالغاز
سلك لحام سبائكي 

قطعتين من مواسير النحاس قطر 1/4 بوصة كل منها بطول 10 - 15 سنتيمتر 

بودرة مصهر اي مساعد لحام اي مساعد صهر 

قاطعة مواسير ( كاتر )
صابون سائل 

نصف برميل بلاستيك أي برميل مقطوع طوليا و ذو طول و عرض وعمق يكفي لاحتواء المكثف 
اذا كنت تقوم بالاصلاح في منزل العميل فيمكنك استخدام البانيو


----------



## رائد حمامرة (19 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على سخائك وكرمك كما اعتقد ويعتقد الكثير بل نجزم بان تواجدك بين المعلمين يعيدهم تلاميذ
اسأل الله العظيم ان يوفقك ويحفظك ويبقيك منارة علم للآخرين


----------



## عبدالمهيمن1 (19 يناير 2011)

شكرا لكم


----------



## اديب اديب (19 يناير 2011)

الساعة الآن 01:41 am. وما زلت متواجد بالملتقى والعطاء مستمر


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (19 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم زميلنا العزيز المعطاء 
أقدر لكم حبكم و اخوتكم و بإذن الله سأضع أستكمال الموضوع فقد تطوع زميل كريم باعادة كتابة النص ليكون لدي سوفت كوبي و الله المستعان 
غدا الخميس بإذن الله محاضرة في التكييف لي فاذا كنت ترغب في تشريفي بالاستماع و المشاركة رجاء ارسل رسالة بالإيميل للزميل محب الحرمين لإضافتك للمجموعة وأي زميل يرغب في تشريفنا بالمشاركة وأرجوا أن يكون حديثي مفيدا ، موضوع المحاضرة أنواع اجهزة التكييف و مسمياتها ولماذا التسمية و كيفية الاستخدام


----------



## المحمودين (21 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم أرجو الافادة أنا أبيع ثلج في الكويت وأحتاج لطريقة لعمل الثلج في البيت طلبت ماكينة صانعة للثلج ولكنها لا تسع في البيت وجدت شركة تبيع جهاز بمبلغ عالي تسمى تبريد مفاجئ وأخرى في شركة ثانية بمبلغ بسيط ولكن الشركة الأولى تثلج القالب بنصف ساعة والشركة الثانية تثلجه بحوالي ستة ساعات كما قالوا لي في الشركة


----------



## mechanic power (21 يناير 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (22 يناير 2011)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم زميلنا العزيز المعطاء
> أقدر لكم حبكم و اخوتكم و بإذن الله سأضع أستكمال الموضوع فقد تطوع زميل كريم باعادة كتابة النص ليكون لدي سوفت كوبي و الله المستعان
> غدا الخميس بإذن الله محاضرة في التكييف لي فاذا كنت ترغب في تشريفي بالاستماع و المشاركة رجاء ارسل رسالة بالإيميل للزميل محب الحرمين لإضافتك للمجموعة وأي زميل يرغب في تشريفنا بالمشاركة وأرجوا أن يكون حديثي مفيدا ، موضوع المحاضرة أنواع اجهزة التكييف و مسمياتها ولماذا التسمية و كيفية الاستخدام



بارك الله فيكم وبجهودكم الكبيرة في هذا المنتدى ونفع الله بعلمكم

وكلي أمل بأن يتم رفع الكتاب كاملا الى المنتدى , على ملفات ووورد او بي دي اف
حتى يسهل لنا تنسيقها لتظهر بشكل ممتاز ومفيد 

ولنا الشرف بالحضور الى محاضراتكم ولكني في السعودية . وجميل اذا كان فيه امكانية نقلها مباشر على النت او تسجيلها ورفعها الى المنتدى لتعم الفائدة .

بكل امانة يوجد مجموعة من الاخوان في هذا المنتدى الرائع يفتخر بهم وانت منهم .

تحياتي


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 يناير 2011)

أهلا بك زميلنا العزيز 
شاهدت لكم مشاركات عديدة ذات قيمة تستحق التقدير 
و بالنسبة للملتقي الصوتي فقد تكرم الزميل العزيز محمد عبد الرحمن من تسجيل المحاضرة الثانية مشكورا واتم رفعها على الفور شيرد و الميديا فاير ، و بامكان حضرتك ارسال الايميل الخاص بك للزميل العبقري صاحب الفكرة و منفذها محب الحرمين المهندس احمد رمزي 
انا بالمنطقة الشرقية بالخبر و يسعدني الاتصال بكم 
بالنسبة للكتاب جاري اعداده لإعادة النشر كطبعة جديدة ومنقحة و مزيدة 
و نسأل الله التوفيق


----------

